# CWBC Schedule Change



## GAbigdon (Sep 29, 2014)

We had to change it because of lakes closing and to keep the lakes we picked on the schedule . So here it is .

OCT - 11 - High Falls
OCT - 25 - Bear Creek
NOV - 8 - Juliette
NOV - 22-23- Yargo- Black Shoals
DEC - 6 - Horton
DEC - 20 - Stone Mountain
JAN - 10 - Fish Off


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 30, 2014)

Results for Varner posted yet ? I couldn't find them on the new website.


----------



## GAbigdon (Oct 2, 2014)

Will be tomarrow


----------



## Lilmac91 (Oct 2, 2014)

anyone needs a partner?


----------

